# Rob Lucci vs Corrida Colosseum



## MarcoThePhoenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Rob Lucci runs the following gauntlet:

*1)* Boo Chinjao

*2)* Elizabello II

*3)* Blue Gilly

*4)* Funk brothers

*5)* Rebecca

*6)* Sai Chinjao

*7)* Ideo

*8)* Bellamy


*Conditions: *

Distance: 15 meters
Mindset: IC
Location: Corrida Colosseum

*Scenario 1:* Lucci is healed and rested after every fight

*Scenario 2:* Lucci fights a survival gauntlet (no heal and no rest)

How far does Lucci get in either scenario. Can he clear?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 25, 2014)

Why do you hate Lucci?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2014)

He gets nowhere.


----------



## MarcoThePhoenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Why do you hate Lucci?



I don't, he could do fairly well here IMO. I purposely didn't include Burgess, Cavendish, Bartolomeo e.t.c because we know how that would go.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 25, 2014)

^ Pre-skip gets destroyed in the first round. Post skip have no feats.


----------



## MarcoThePhoenix (Feb 25, 2014)

Sabo said:


> ^ Pre-skip gets destroyed in the first round. Post skip have no feats.



You think Lucci can't beat Boo? Boo wasn't that impressive and Lucci was highly respected by even Vice Admirals and Bartholomeo Kuma. I think he is highly underestimated here just because he lost to Luffy (had to happen).

His feats are clearly better than Boo's. He beats Boo mid-difficulty. He is getting highly underestimated.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 25, 2014)

MarcoThePhoenix said:


> Rob Lucci runs the following gauntlet:
> 
> *1)* Boo Chinjao
> 
> ...



Stops at  Blue Gilly.

Boo is the fodder brother right? If not then Boo one shots his ass.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 25, 2014)

Boo and Rob might be a decent fight. Rob might win with high difficulty.
If Elizabello has his punch charged, he wins. If not, he loses.
And Blue Gilly has a really positive showing, so I don't know why you put him as the third one. He should win, without a huge amount of trouble.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 25, 2014)

Scenario 1: unsure if he could get past Blue Gilly, but definitely stops at the Funk brothers.

Scenario 2: stops at Blue Gilly


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucci gets wrecked hard.


----------



## tanman (Feb 25, 2014)

No heals? Boo beats him.

Heals? All of these people beat Lucci with varying levels of difficulty.
Unready Elizabello probably has the most trouble.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 25, 2014)

Stops at Rebecca


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 25, 2014)

What are you all talking about. Lucci is not that weak. He'd beat most of them with heals. He beats all with heals until Sai, because he can't beat Sai nor Ideo. He beats Bellamy though.


----------



## Magician (Feb 26, 2014)

He stops at Boo.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 26, 2014)

Ha my get to Blue Gilly with heals, perhaps.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 26, 2014)

Prob gets to Gilly, guess hes quick enough to dodge the shit punch.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Feb 26, 2014)

Gets to Funk Brothers all scenarios. 

Where are we getting these guys are capable of easily defeating someone SN level? The Funk Brothers are specifically notable because they take on 100million bounty heads. SN are not easy targets even in the New World so there is no reason to give the first three people the benefit of the doubt over Rob Lucci/SN. They are beyond your average 100m guy in power. 

Bellamy only person here who could probably give him a high or extreme diff fight. Ideo stomps everyone on the list at the same time.


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 26, 2014)

out of the list he beats boo/rebecca/bellamy/unready elizabello


----------



## Dunno (Feb 26, 2014)

Lucci stomps. The only one who has a chance is Bellamy. The other guys are utter fodder, they're definitely not as strong as pre-skip SNs.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

tanman said:


> No heals? Boo beats him.
> 
> Heals? All of these people beat Lucci with varying levels of difficulty.
> Unready Elizabello probably has the most trouble.



And thread/


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 26, 2014)

I didn't realise Lucci is so overrated


----------



## Turrin (Feb 27, 2014)

Sai, Ideo, and Bellamy are the only ones out of this list who have the feats to suggest they could beat Lucci.

Boo was defeated by the Funk Brothers, whose greatest claim to fame was defeating 100mil Berri pirates. Lucci can obviously decimate mil 100 Berri Pirate, considering Luffy's bounty after Alabast was 100mil Berri, and Lucci would decimate Alabast Luffy. So nether Boo, nor the Funk Bros have shown anything that makes me think they can defeat Lucci. 

Elizabello II would be killed off before he is able to charge his ultimate punch. 

Blue defeat Dogma and Ricky, but nether of them have demonstrated that they are anywhere near Lucci's league

Becca's blunt sword is doing nothing to Lucci's defenses.

Now granted many of these characters might be able to beat Lucci, but as of right now they simply lack the necessary feats.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 27, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Boo was defeated by the Funk Brothers, whose greatest claim to fame was defeating 100mil Berri pirates. Lucci can obviously decimate mil 100 Berri Pirate, considering Luffy's bounty after Alabast was 100mil Berri, and Lucci would decimate Alabast Luffy. So nether Boo, nor the Funk Bros have shown anything that makes me think they can defeat Lucci.



Again with this. 

Bounty has no correlation to strength.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 27, 2014)

? said:


> Again with this.
> 
> Bounty has no correlation to strength.



Usually not, but It does when it comes to these situations (Hype). We've never seen a bounty hunter said to beat pirates with 700mil and he was a disappointment, so far; the ones we've seen had reasonable bounties as their achievements and their strength was reasonable too.


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 27, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Sai, Ideo, and *Bellamy* are the only ones out of this list who have the feats to suggest they could beat Lucci.
> 
> Boo was defeated by the Funk Brothers, whose greatest claim to fame was defeating 100mil Berri pirates. Lucci can obviously decimate mil 100 Berri Pirate, considering Luffy's bounty after Alabast was 100mil Berri, and Lucci would decimate Alabast Luffy. So nether Boo, nor the Funk Bros have shown anything that makes me think they can defeat Lucci.
> 
> ...


sry but no. bellamy isn't beating lucci,(he'd still get owned by preTS luffy) i dunno where the hell did u get that, so show me those supposed feats of yours, and i might concede.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 27, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> sry but no. bellamy isn't beating lucci,(he'd still get owned by preTS luffy) i dunno where the hell did u get that, so show me those supposed feats of yours, and i might concede.



I said Bellamy might be able to beat Lucci; the focus being on might. And your going to get on my case for saying one of the strongest people on the list could stand a chance, but not the people saying anyone on the list fodderizes Lucci? Come on now.


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 27, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I said Bellamy might be able to beat Lucci; the focus being on might. And your going to get on my case for saying one of the strongest people on the list could stand a chance, but not the people saying anyone on the list fodderizes Lucci? Come on now.


1. bellamy isn't one of the strongest here.
2. sometimes, stuff is too absurd, i don't bother to even reply to, seriously boo>lucci?


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Feb 27, 2014)

^^^^^
Nothing absurd about Bellamy taking on Lucci or post-skip SN.  High or extreme diff. He has enough hype to at least be placed that high. 



? said:


> Again with this.
> 
> Bounty has no correlation to strength.



*No *correlation? That is a damn lie. 

No *direct* correlation is what you meant to say. 

lol at Sai even being on the list. Him and Ideo are definitely stronger than Hody&Hyozou at the very least. Sai was the one Chin&Boo actually planned to send to the finals.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 27, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> 1. bellamy isn't one of the strongest here.
> 2. sometimes, stuff is too absurd, i don't bother to even reply to, seriously boo>lucci?


Bellamy has a very useful fruit. Was fighting Bart and seemed to figure out how to counter Bart's powers before, King Punch blew away everyone, and he was one of the quickest to recover from King Punch's attack. Not to mention he seems fairly accomplished post-skip considering his bounty increase. I could still see Lucci winning, but I also wouldn't be shocked if Bellamy won, such as I would be if Boo defeated Lucci.


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> ^^^^^
> Nothing absurd about Bellamy taking on Lucci or post-skip SN.  High or extreme diff. He has enough hype to at least be placed that high.


what hype? if DD, who has some serious weak-ass subordinates like bufallo/baby5, considers bellamy total trash that needs to be cleaned, then it shows how much he sucks. dunno where is this 'hype' coming from?


Turrin said:


> Bellamy has a very useful fruit. Was fighting Bart and seemed to figure out how to counter Bart's powers before, King Punch blew away everyone, and he was one of the quickest to recover from King Punch's attack. Not to mention he seems fairly accomplished post-skip considering his bounty increase. I could still see Lucci winning, but I also wouldn't be shocked if Bellamy won, such as I would be if Boo defeated Lucci.


he grabbed bart by his collar when he was distracted, that's his greatest feat, the dude got stomped by dellinger, who should around bufallo/baby5 level, which is pathetic.


----------



## MarcoThePhoenix (Feb 27, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> what hype? if DD, who has some serious weak-ass subordinates like bufallo/baby5, considers bellamy total trash that needs to be cleaned, then it shows how much he sucks. dunno where is this 'hype' coming from?
> 
> he grabbed bart by his collar when he was distracted, that's his greatest feat, the dude got stomped by dellinger, who should around bufallo/baby5 level, which is pathetic.



Judging Bellamy by the Dellinger situation is unfair since Bellamy had just come out of basically a war in which he got hit by the friggin King's punch. I think Bellamy's 200 million bounty speaks for itself really. No shame in losing to Bart (who threw a frigging VA in a garbage dump) and getting put out by the King's punch (99% of OP would).


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 27, 2014)

Base Kelly Funk < Lucci < Boo << Jake Form Kelly << Sai ~ Ideo


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 28, 2014)

MarcoThePhoenix said:


> Judging Bellamy by the Dellinger situation is unfair since Bellamy had just come out of basically a war in which he got hit by the friggin King's punch. I think Bellamy's 200 million bounty speaks for itself really. No shame in losing to Bart (who threw a frigging VA in a garbage dump) and getting put out by the King's punch (99% of OP would).


he's considered trash to the donquiote family, and the donquiote family has people like bufallo/baby5/violet, so he's basically trash to weaklings. just think about this.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Feb 28, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> what hype? if DD, who has some serious weak-ass subordinates like bufallo/baby5, considers bellamy total trash that needs to be cleaned, then it shows how much he sucks. dunno where is this 'hype' coming from?



What? What makes Baby-5 and Buffalo weak? Losing to Franky? CP9 would lose to Franky too. Baby-5 should be able to take out a Pacifista by herself. There is nothing putting Joker's lowest below pre-skip SN or below the current Mid-trio. Jora is implied to be the weakest and even she only lost to PIS.


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 28, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> What? What makes Baby-5 and Buffalo weak? Losing to Franky? CP9 would lose to Franky too. Baby-5 should be able to take out a Pacifista by herself. *There is nothing putting Joker's lowest below pre-skip SN or below the current Mid-trio*. Jora is implied to be the weakest and even she only lost to PIS.


that's just no, preTS SNs are stronger than bufallo/baby5/violet. seriously dude! u think they have a chance in defeating croc/lucci/moria? jora is just hax. and franky a member of the mid-trio, is taking on two DD members as we speak, and solo'ed another two in PH.


----------



## MarcoThePhoenix (Feb 28, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> he's considered trash to the donquiote family, and the donquiote family has people like bufallo/baby5/violet, so he's basically trash to weaklings. just think about this.



I'm not sure about being considered "trash". It could be because he doesn't really offer the Donquixote family something they don't already have if you know what I mean. He is most likely at least as strong as Baby 5 and Buffalo but doesn't have the unique special abilities that they offer to the family.


----------



## monkey d ace (Feb 28, 2014)

MarcoThePhoenix said:


> I'm not sure about being considered "trash". It could be because he doesn't really offer the Donquixote family something they don't already have if you know what I mean. He is most likely at least as strong as Baby 5 and Buffalo but doesn't have the unique special abilities that they offer to the family.


then it won't do harm if he joined if he's as strong as one, even if he's not as unique as them, but as dellinger said, he's just an 'eyesore' to them, he's too weak to join their family.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 1, 2014)

There's no real reason to think Doflamingo is barring Bellamy from his main crew for any other reason than not having any respect for him. Doffy's crew is a very tightly knitted group and Bellamy never was and never can be part of it. That's why they treat him badly and put ridiculous demands on him. He had to beat Diamante or kill Luffy to get to join the crew. He was never expected to be able to actually do either of those things. It was little more than deliberately fucking with him and trampling him into the ground.

You don't get a 200 million bounty for nothing. Bounty levels may be wildly inconsistent but so far one thing has actually been 100% consistent: if you have a 100+ million bounty you're a legitimate badass on some level. Bellamy accumulated that bounty by fighting in the New World and always had talent, he just had the bad luck to run into and fuck with one of the most talented individuals alive. No one with 100m+ has been weaker than the pre-skip Supernovas. Obviously higher numbers are generally more impressive still. If Oda wanted Bellamy to not be on that level why give him 200. Why not barely breaking into the 100s or something, or even failing to like how Brownbeard was a NW pirate whose lack of being on that level was highlighted by having a sub 100m bounty. Is it really plausible for someone who can't even reach the level of the pre-skip SNs to rampage in the New World and reach a 200 million bounty? No. There's absolutely no reason to think Bellamy isn't at least on that level which makes it perfectly plausible for him to beat Lucci.



> 1) Boo Chinjao
> 
> 2) Elizabello II
> 
> ...



1. Wins mid difficulty at most. For some reason Boo is absurdly weak.

2. I guess he wins if King's Punch can't be thrown, otherwise he dies.

3. Gets beaten with I guess high or mid difficulty. Gilly was one of the more accomplished and famous New World fighters we saw.

4. Probably loses to the Funk Brothers, maybe high difficulty.

5. Loses to Rebecca if she uses a sword that can cut.

6. Sai destroys him low difficulty.

7. Ideo is as strong as Sai.

8. I'd give Bellamy the win with probably high, maybe mid difficulty.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 1, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> that's just no, preTS SNs are stronger than bufallo/baby5/violet. seriously dude! u think they have a chance in defeating croc/lucci/moria? jora is just hax. and franky a member of the mid-trio, is taking on two DD members as we speak, and solo'ed another two in PH.



You're producing no evidence of your ideas at all. 

Franky is a monster post-TS. Losing to him is not shameful.

What places Lucci above these two? Jora abilities are unknown but she almost defeated three SH who are definitely not much weaker than pre-skip SN and is still conscious after a slice from Brook and Lighting attack. We really don't know much about Jora's base combat skills but she can clearly take a hit and is a threat when not falling for stupid tricks.

Please explain to me how you know for a fact Lucci is too much for Baby-5. Her base combat skills are unknown but there is no reason to believe someone who got up from Franky's hill busting attack and has been working with Joker for over 10 years is as unimpressive physically as you're trying to claim. She'd blow him to pieces if she can't tango with him in Close Quarters.I guess your counter is that because he is Lucci he gets the benefit of the doubt that he can evade and counter any of a her attacks just because.


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 1, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> You're producing no evidence of your ideas at all.
> 
> Franky is a monster post-TS. Losing to him is not shameful.
> 
> ...


they got stomped by franky. low diff at best.
as i said, jora powers is hax. and no, she is not the weakest member by any means, violet/buffalo seems the weaker ones.
i don't have a problem with baby5 being preTS SN level, i do think she is, not top SN level though, but anyways, i think ur going off-track here, saying DD lowest are preTS SN level doesn't mean bellamy is, he doesn't have the feats to say that, and he's portrayed to be a lot weaker than the members of the donquiote family. only his bounty suggest that, but the fact that bartolomeo who has a lesser bounty easily defeated bellamy should indicate you not to rely on it.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 1, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> *they got stomped by franky. low diff at best.*
> 
> And Franky would low diff all of CP9 or the pre-ts SH right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magician (Mar 1, 2014)

Lucci would get wrecked by Buffalo.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 1, 2014)

can someone explain the Herp TS char > PTS chars Herp logic?


----------



## Magician (Mar 1, 2014)

The DD crew underestimation is insane if his officer agents can't even beat pre skip Luffy/Lucci.

Baby 5 pierced Franky's Shogun form which is made out of Wapol metal. And she and Buffalo fought him with full confidence even after commenting that he was more durable than a Pacifista. Implying that if he were one they'd be able to handle it.

Jora pretty much solo'd Brook/Nami/Chopper and Senor Pink is able to fight with Franky.

I don't understand why people think DD's crew is so shitty. If his officer agents can't even beat pre skip Lucci then that'd be pretty fucking sad, considering Franky could pretty much solo the pre skip Straw hats.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 2, 2014)

DD's weakest Executives potentially losing to Lucci has no shame in it. The guy would not have been weak even by NW standards just not particularly strong either (like the pre-ts Supernovas). Still think only the weaker ones may or may not win against him. Fighting Squad and Gladius probably make it ugly.


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 2, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> monkey d ace said:
> 
> 
> > *they got stomped by franky. low diff at best.*
> ...


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 2, 2014)

How are Baby 5 and Buffalo weaklings by NW standards? I am pretty confident that they above average NW pirates. There are propably thousands pirates in NW, most of them I see as weaker than EB Luffy. Now, if you mean average NW captain, than it is debatable.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 2, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> Ryuksgelus said:
> 
> 
> > good to know.
> ...


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 2, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> monkey d ace said:
> 
> 
> > We no nothing about them. That is why these comments make no sense. How is Buffalo the weakest? Because he is the least destructive? How is Violet? Her base skills are completely uknown. Maybe her making Sanji bleed was legit and not a gag feat like Nami doing so. You simply don't know.
> ...


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 3, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> Ryuksgelus said:
> 
> 
> > Da phuck?! all i'm seeing is 'u don't know this, u don't know that, there is no way to tell what happened' OK dude, let's just go by feats and portrayal, *what good feats bellamy has to put him at PTS SN level?* beating the two fodders abdula and jeet? getting owned by bart or dellinger? tell me what is his good feats? he was portrayed and was said to be trash compared to the members of donquiote family. so tell me how he was portrayed fairly good huh? and don't use assumptions after accusing me that much of doing so.
> ...


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 3, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> monkey d ace said:
> 
> 
> > [/B]
> ...


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 3, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> Ryuksgelus said:
> 
> 
> > he does, and they are not impressive.
> ...


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 4, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> monkey d ace said:
> 
> 
> > I meant Lucci actually.
> ...


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 4, 2014)

Point is you were entirely too sure he can't take out Lucci. His hype is more than enough to be a match for a High-Mid tier guy. Your first posts completely dismissed the idea it could go either way.


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 4, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Point is you were entirely too sure he can't take out Lucci. His hype is more than enough to be a match for a High-Mid tier guy. Your first posts completely dismissed the idea it could go either way.


nope! his hype alone is not enough to say he beats lucci(its too vague, and it can be accomplished by people weaker than lucci), and especially when he has unimpressive feats/portrayal, so its the other way around, u can't claim he can defeat lucci without proper evidence. that's how it should be until proven otherwise by bellamy.


----------

